# Using NVMe without NVD



## Param1992 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi All,

I see that nvme can be used by two consumers. One of the consumer is nvd and other consumer is unused. I tried registering as consumer to the nvme but it did not work. I find it because I am not getting callbacks specified in the nvme_register_consumer function. So before going into detail, I just wanted to know if this is possible or should we make any changes to the nvme driver.

Thanking You,
Param.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2017)

It may be crystal clear to you because you're working on it but I have no idea what you're talking about. Can you give us some context so we know what it is you're asking?


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 21, 2017)

Neither do I. We have a thread here where we show how to use `nvmecontrol`
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/58170/

I am unsure exactly what the nvd layer does but I assume its an abstraction layer for the physical device. Hence my drive name nvd0.

I am unsure what you mean by 2 customers? This look like your doing some coding to access the drive?
"nvme_register_consumer function"


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 21, 2017)

Looking at the nvd layer it provides namespace recognition. Whereas nvme provides the device layer.
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=nvd


----------

